# Billing H&P with delivery only code (59409



## eeoo (Feb 9, 2009)

The guidelines say that delivery services include admission to the hospital, and the H&P.   If a provider bills vaginal delivery only, Code 59409,  and also bills a hospital admit this is incorrect.  Has anyone else ran into this problem?


----------



## aguelfi (Feb 10, 2009)

I have and unless there is a complication, i.e., patient not progressing after being induced (2-3 days), then I don't bill for it.  I wasn't sure about this myself but I discussed it w/ my compliance officer and this was the conclusion we came to.


----------

